# Generator output combining



## Steevo25 (Dec 14, 2015)

Hi All,

I am pretty new to generators and had never needed one until I obtained a workshop in a remote location that has no power supply available.

I purchased a Wolf 7500 7000watt 240volt 8.75kva generator which will be used to run some power tools all well within the limits of the generator and not constantly running.

The issue I have is that although the generator is capable of 7000w max and 6500w continuous, the generator only has 2 x 16amp commando style sockets (it does have 2 x 32amp 115v outputs as well, but I have nothing that can run on 115v). On 240v and 7000w, that equates to a total of around 29amps capability but staying within the safety margin of the 16amp plug and wire means that I can only get 3680w max out of a single output.

Most of my tools are well within this and most under the 1000w mark with a few exceptions. The big exception to this is my welder which can peak at around 20amps.

I have tried tracing the wires from the commando sockets that go in to the internals of the generator and I have a feeling that they are internally connected together but have not verified this. There is only 1 trip switch on the generator that caters for all outputs. I am wiring the generator in to a consumer unit with the correct circuit breakers to distribute across the workshop.

My question is, can I combine both outputs and wire them both together in to the consumer unit so that I can use more than 16amps worth of power for the occassions that I need it.

Many thanks in advance.

Steve


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

Most generators in this class have two windings, each delivering 120V, and they are also wired in series, so the generator can make 240V. 

Nicer generators have a Voltage Selector Switch; it has two positions, "120V only" and "120/240". In the "120V only position, the windings are connected in parallel, so you can get maximum amps. When you need 240V, flip the switch over to "120/240" and the windings are now in a series connection.


----------



## Steevo25 (Dec 14, 2015)

Thank you for your reply.

On my one, I do have a voltage selector switch which can toggle between 115v/230v. On the front, there are 2 yellow sockets labelled 115v 32amp and 2 blue sockets labelled 230v 16amp. There is also a single circuit breaker that just says on/off.

When you select 115v then 115v comes out of both yellow sockets and nothing comes out the blue sockets. When I select 230v, nothing comes out the yellow sockets and 230v comes out the blue sockets. 

When I am next down there I am going to put a continuity tester between the blue sockets (while it is switched off of course) as tracing the wiring, it seems that the 2 blue sockets connect to the same place internally. It's hard to see because the cables are tidied in heat shrink etc. 

If that is the case, would there be any reason why I could not use 2 16amp plugs and wire them both in to the input of the consumer unit?


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

Steevo25 said:


> If that is the case, would there be any reason why I could not use 2 16amp plugs and wire them both in to the input of the consumer unit?


Sorry, but I'm not qualified to respond with this...perhaps others will chime-in, of you may wish to get a licensed electrician to do the job.

Where are you located? A little digging on Google seems to indicate the Wolf brand generator was/is sold in the U.K. and parts of Europe. Never seen or heard of one here in the USA.


----------



## Desy 20 (Oct 12, 2017)

thank you for your good answers, useful.


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Attached a link to a unit that seems to fit your description. Definitely not familiar with power systems in the UK it appears that you do have two 240 volt 16 Amp circuits. Connecting them together is a great question for the manufacturer. When you get to the site at the top of the page there is "After purchase support" or words to that.... Definitely not saying you should tie them, together, definitely saying ask the manufacturer.


Wolf 7000W Petrol Generator with Electric Start System | UKHS.tv


Good luck,


----------

